# wife wants to become a member



## Blue Diamond (Apr 12, 2009)

Forget this post I figured it out thanks anyways


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Blue Diamond. Have fun here.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

RonS. hurry man... go in all the threads you posted what you really paid for all your archery gear and delete those post. LOL just kidding.

Welcome aboard Mrs. RonS.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*This is the place to be !*

:jeez::happy1::welcomesign::banana::dancing::BrownBear::rockband::welcome::bump2:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

superbuckeye said:


> RonS. hurry man... go in all the threads you posted what you really paid for all your archery gear and delete those post. LOL just kidding.
> 
> Welcome aboard Mrs. RonS.


+1 Welcome


----------



## flippin' fairy (Mar 12, 2009)

RonS. said:


> Hi, Right now I'm using my husbands username. I would like to be come a member too. How do I become a member too. Can me and my husband be 2 different members and use the same computer?


G'day MrsRonS, it was the same with us for yrs, so I joined on my own. You can join on the homepage, just log your hubby out first. Then you can be a member with a different user name. As for using the same computer with both of you being logged on - we find if we post in our own user name, it then logs the other of us out. (Plus its hard to get space on the chair using the same pc at the same time, LOL) Hence hubby & I generally brawl for the pc. LOL. 

Have fun MrsRonS & welcome to AT.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Virginian (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome Mrs. RonS! 

Eric


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome Ma'am!!


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

we'll welcome the both of you!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

:welcome:


----------

